# Lohnt sich die Logitech g502?



## Dragon AMD (20. Juli 2014)

Hi Leute!

Es geht mir nicht um die dpi sondern um den sensor. Laut mehreren angaben soll er ja ohne angle snapping usw agieren.

Das geld für die maus wäre mir egal.

Vielleicht kann jemand das bestätigen wie die maus ist und ob sie das besagte einhällt. Wegen dem Angle snapping und ohne beschleunigung.

Mfg


----------



## Teutonnen (20. Juli 2014)

Ist ein  PMW33660M-VWQU von Pixart drin. Angeblich der momentan mit Abstand beste Sensor auf dem Markt. Hab leider keine Hands-On-Erfahrung was das betrifft (bin mit dem S3095 in meiner g400s vollauf zufrieden). 


Ob der Unterschied jetzt spürbar oder doch eher messbar ist...  Ich spiele weder auf dem Skill-Level noch hatte ich den Direktvergleich.


----------



## Dragon AMD (20. Juli 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ist ein  PMW33660M-VWQU drin. Angeblich der momentan mit Abstand beste Sensor auf dem Markt. Hab leider keine Hands-On-Erfahrung was das betrifft (bin mit dem S3095 in meiner g400s vollauf zufrieden).
> 
> Ob der Unterschied jetzt spürbar oder doch eher messbar ist...  Ich spiele weder auf dem Skill-Level noch hatte ich den Direktvergleich.



Das der pwm sensor drin ist wusste ich aber wie der sich verhält wäre interessant da ich gerne auf eine andere maus wechseln möchte und mir die g502 ins auge gefallen ist.

Hoffe das jemand berichten könnte ob sie ohne die besagten features daher kommt. 

Danke teutonnen

Mfg


----------



## Teutonnen (20. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht hilft dir das hier:
Logitech G502 Proteus Core Gaming Mouse review - by Ino
Kann dir leider nicht mehr als das bieten - mir fehlt wie gesagt die Maus


----------



## Dragon AMD (20. Juli 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft dir das hier:
> Logitech G502 Proteus Core Gaming Mouse review - by Ino
> Kann dir leider nicht mehr als das bieten - mir fehlt wie gesagt die Maus



Ok aller besten dank.

Dann wird es diese maus wohl werden da sie einen ir-led sensor hat also optisch. Werde eh keine 12000dpi benutzen aber die genauigkeit und der griff ist wohl hammer.

Mfg


----------



## XyZaaH (20. Juli 2014)

Ich hab das Ding seit ca 2 Monaten, sie ist einfach nur awesome. Die forum ist perfekt, außerdem hat sie soweit ich es beurteilen kann kein Angle Snapping, und keine Mausbeschleunigung.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Ok aller besten dank.
> 
> Dann wird es diese maus wohl werden da sie einen ir-led sensor hat also optisch. Werde eh keine 12000dpi benutzen aber die genauigkeit und der griff ist wohl hammer.
> 
> Mfg


 
Geh erstmal in nen MM probegriffeln, was nutzt der beste Sensor wenn die Form nicht zu deiner Hand passt.


----------



## Dragon AMD (20. Juli 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Geh erstmal in nen MM probegriffeln, was nutzt der beste Sensor wenn die Form nicht zu deiner Hand passt.



Probe griffeln hab ich schon. Stand nur im raum was mit dem sensor ist.

Mfg


----------



## Pauli (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo Dragon,

Ich habe mir die Maus aufgrund eines Kabelbruches meiner alten g500 gegönnt. Kann sie nur empfehlen. (Auch hier vielen Dank noch einmal an Teutonnen für die Beratung)

Nach 1 Woche Umgewöhnung kann ich sagen: Die beste Maus, die ich bisher hatte! Ich bin zwar bei Eingabegeräten nicht so fachlich stark, aber ich finde die Form ist nen guter Mix aus G5 / G500 und MX 518 / G400. Die Oberfläche ist schön griffig, und das Klicken ist sehr "wertig und präzise" (tolle Switches). Gleiteigenschaften gut aber nicht besonders, aber der Sensor ist wirklich fantastisch. Ich spiele fast nur CS GO und es ist wirklich mehr Präzision zu spüren (Spiele @800dpi). Insgesamt eine tolle Maus !  Ich denke aber die G400s tut es auch

LG


----------



## Dragon AMD (20. Juli 2014)

Pauli schrieb:


> Hallo Dragon,
> 
> Ich habe mir die Maus aufgrund eines Kabelbruches meiner alten g500 gegönnt. Kann sie nur empfehlen. (Auch hier vielen Dank noch einmal an Teutonnen für die Beratung)
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt das geld ist mir egal. 

Danke dir. Da du cs go spielst wird die maus wohl top sein da man da sehr präzise sein muss. Probe griffeln konnte ich sie ja schon. Dann kann ich meine cm storm in rente schicken da diese einen laser hat und wollte nun mal was optisches.

Mfg


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2014)

Nur so als Tipp, die G502 gibts heute um 0Uhr bei Zack Zack.


----------



## Dragon AMD (20. Juli 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur so als Tipp, die G502 gibts heute um 0Uhr bei Zack Zack.



Wie lautet die inet seite? Zackzack.de?

Mfg


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2014)

Korrekt, gehört zu Alternate.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juli 2014)

Das heißt verbilligt????


----------



## Dragon AMD (24. Juli 2014)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Ich hab das Ding seit ca 2 Monaten, sie ist einfach nur awesome. Die forum ist perfekt, außerdem hat sie soweit ich es beurteilen kann kein Angle Snapping, und keine Mausbeschleunigung.



Hi. Hab gelesen die g502 soll ab 2000dpi jitter haben kannst du oder jemand das bestätigen oder wiederlegen?

Mfg


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Hi. Hab gelesen die g502 soll ab 2000dpi jitter haben kannst du oder jemand das bestätigen oder wiederlegen?
> 
> Mfg



Solange die Maus keine Pfadbegradigung hat, wird man immer Jitter haben.
Das wird mit steigender dpi natürlich immer schlimmer, ist aber auch vom Benutzer abhängig. 
Inwieweit das bei der G502 auftritt, kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Dragon AMD (2. August 2014)

Update: So die g502 ist bestellt und kommt nächste Woche.

Mfg


----------



## Shizuki (2. August 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Hi. Hab gelesen die g502 soll ab 2000dpi jitter haben kannst du oder jemand das bestätigen oder wiederlegen?
> 
> Mfg


 
Dazu eine Erfahrung von mir: Spiele und Arbeite standardmäßig mit 3600 DPI auf einem, 27" WQHD Monitor und habe objektiv keinerlei Jitter, egal in welcher Lage.


----------



## Dragon AMD (2. August 2014)

Shizuki schrieb:


> Dazu eine Erfahrung von mir: Spiele und Arbeite standardmäßig mit 3600 DPI auf einem, 27" WQHD Monitor und habe objektiv keinerlei Jitter, egal in welcher Lage.



Super,deshalb habe ich sie mir nun auch bestellt. Wollte von meiner laser maus nun auf eine optische maus.

Mfg


----------



## T'PAU (2. August 2014)

Hab sie mir heute auch gekauft. Bei 69€ im MM konnte ich dann doch nicht wiederstehen. 
Und damit das gute Stück sich nicht auf 'nem abgegriffenem Pad quälen muss, hab ich mein altes Steelseries QcK durch ein neues QcK ersetzt. Wusste gar nicht, dass die auch nur 10€ kosten, hatte ich damals als ich das erste kaufte, teurer in Erinnerung.

Hatte (habe) vorher eine G500 und entsprechend schon die Logitech Gaming Software drauf (nicht die aktuellste). Die G502 wurde sofort problemlos erkannt und ich konnte die Tasten wieder so mappen wie bei meiner 500.
*Aber*, man sollte unbedingt ein Update der Software machen! Erstmal hat man damit 'nen neuen Funktionsbereich Beleuchtung (irgendwo wurde schonmal das zu grell leuchtende G bemängelt), wo man die Logo-Beleuchtung per Schieberegler einstellen kann (bis zu aus) und man es in verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten pulsieren lassen kann.
Außerdem kann man dort endlich die dpi-Balken dauerhaft leuchten lassen. Hab erst 'nen Schreck gekriegt, dass die nach dem umschalten immer gleich wieder ausgingen.
Das wohl wichtigste aber bei der neuen Software: Es wird für die G502 eine neue Firmware angeboten, mit ein paar teils kritischen Bugfixes!
Die alte Gaming Software meinte, dass die Maus auf dem neuesten Stand sei. 

Einziger Kritikpunkt bisher: Die Rasterung des Mausrads ist recht straff. An sich ja ganz gut, da man beim Waffenumschalten in Shootern ein klares Feedback hat, aber in Kombination mit der glatten Metalloberfläche des Rades kann (!) der Zeigefinger mal etwas rutschen. Aber selbst jetzt bei Extremtemperaturen und schweißigen Griffeln passiert mir das sehr selten. Muss sich beim Shooter spielen aber erst noch bestätigen.
Im Windows-Alltag hab ich die Rasterung sowieso fast immer aus.

Die ausschaltbare Rasterung und der (nach hören/sagen) "nicht verfälschende" optische Sensor, im Gegensatz zur G500, sowie nach probegriffeln im MM sehr gute Ergonomie, waren für mich kaufentscheidend. DPI-Zahlen sind mir Hupe. Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, warum darum teilweise ein Riesenaufriss gemacht wird. Da die Windows Mauseinstellung (Geschwindigkeit) hier ja auch noch wesentlich reinspielt, ist das sowieso alles "relativ", was man in der Gaming Software an dpi einstellt.


----------



## Dragon AMD (2. August 2014)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Hab sie mir heute auch gekauft. Bei 69 im MM konnte ich dann doch nicht wiederstehen.
> Und damit das gute Stück sich nicht auf 'nem abgegriffenem Pad quälen muss, hab ich mein altes Steelseries QcK durch ein neues QcK ersetzt. Wusste gar nicht, dass die auch nur 10 kosten, hatte ich damals als ich das erste kaufte, teurer in Erinnerung.
> 
> Hatte (habe) vorher eine G500 und entsprechend schon die Logitech Gaming Software drauf (nicht die aktuellste). Die G502 wurde sofort problemlos erkannt und ich konnte die Tasten wieder so mappen wie bei meiner 500.
> ...



Danke für dein feedback!daumen

Meine g502 kommt erst nächste woche. Hoffe ich hab sie schnell.

Mfg


----------



## Shizuki (3. August 2014)

Oh danke für den Hinweis mit dem Firmwareupdate! Habe es gerade runtergeladen und alles hat super funktioniert! Bin begeistert von dem Update!


----------



## Dragon AMD (3. August 2014)

Shizuki schrieb:


> Oh danke für den Hinweis mit dem Firmwareupdate! Habe es gerade runtergeladen und alles hat super funktioniert! Bin begeistert von dem Update!



Was ist denn alles verbessert worden?

Mfg


----------



## Shizuki (3. August 2014)

G502 Firmware-Update (Meistens Bugfixes wie: kein ungewolltes klicken mehr)
Bessere Beleuchtungssteuerung für das G-Logo
Effizientere LED-Energieverwaltung
Erhöhte Cursorstabilität
Kein unbeabsichtigtes Klicken mehr 

Rest hab ich vergessen

Besonders aber gefallen mir die neuen Logoeinstellungen.


----------



## Dragon AMD (3. August 2014)

Shizuki schrieb:


> G502 Firmware-Update (Meistens Bugfixes wie: kein ungewolltes klicken mehr)
> Bessere Beleuchtungssteuerung für das G-Logo
> Effizientere LED-Energieverwaltung
> Erhöhte Cursorstabilität
> ...



Kann es kaum abwarten bis meine da ist.hail

Mfg


----------



## Shizuki (3. August 2014)

Glaub ich dir.  Ist nen ziemlich hochwertiger und vor allem schicker Nager, denn man da dann auf'm Tisch stehen hat.


----------



## T'PAU (3. August 2014)

Stimmt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragon AMD (16. August 2014)

So meine g502 ist da. Konnte sie aber nur kurz testen da ich noch in berlin im urlaub war.

Erst mal zu berlin. Einfach geil da und blue man group war wieder der hammer mit der neuen show.

So nun zur maus. Sie ist echt sehr präzise und ist ein sehr guter ersatz zur cm storm.

Hoffe sie hällt sehr lange da ich keine andere maus möchte.

Mfg


----------

